
Shaun Wylie  - yannis
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/6389667/Shaun-Wylie.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Another giant departs.

Some time ago I discovered that one of the advisors for my undergraduate
degree was a good friend of Turing. I never knew, and now that I finally do
know, it's too late to talk with him about it. It's too late to let him talk
about his time and accomplishments with someone who would appreciate them.

Now I discover that my Ph.D. great-grandfather was personally invited by
Turing to join the team at Bletchley, and was regarded by many as second only
to Turing himself.

My past is disappearing, often without my even knowing it existed.

So what about you? Who are the giants in your background? Did you go to
college/university? Were you lectured by someone apparently indistinguished?
Are you sure they are complete unknowns?

Most people have a story to tell, and many, perhaps most, are worth listening
to. But sometimes there are stories that need the right kind of audience.

Might that be you?

EDIT:

I've been down-mud for this comment, and I'm not really surprised. I was in
two minds as to whether to submit it, since it's not really Hacker News. But
then, neither is the original submission.

Think of this as a comment that you should eat right and exercise properly,
because otherwise your body won't work well enough to support your brain. In a
similar vein, get to know the giants that surround you, otherwise you lose the
opportunity, and might fail to learn things you later value.

Just my $0.02.

~~~
yannis
I studied under C J Rallis (thermodynamics). He was an extraordinary man and
my only regrets was that I did not spend enough time with him. He was born in
Mozambique and taught at the University of the Witwatersrand for many years.
He was the only engineer that had a Thermodynamic Cycle named after him since
the 19th century.

I could write a book about my experiences with him and how we finally produced
an engine that had only one moving part!

>My past is disappearing, often without my even knowing it existed.

This reminds me of a friend that is fond of saying we are becoming ...
yesterday's people! Luckily with the internet now we may leave something
behind us that future generations may or may not find interesting:)

~~~
wallflower
> I could write a book about my experiences with him and how we finally
> produced an engine that had only one moving part!

That sounds like a fascinating story. Please consider writing about it.

~~~
yannis
Thanks for the encouragement :)

